# Problems walking our Maltese



## philips2

Hello everyone,

We live in NYC and had some questions about walking our dog recently. Occasionally, our dog, Baxter, will become uncooperative in the middle of our walks. We don't walk very far (15-30 minutes outside), and most of the time he loves going on walks. We've never had this issue until now. When it happens, he'll either sit down or not want to walk anymore. It can happen anywhere. It's temporary because after a little bit, he'll continue walking. For instance, I walked him this morning to get coffee. On the way there, he kept stopping and wouldn't be budged. So I picked him up for the rest of the way. On the way back, he walked fine and had no issues. He's in completely fine health (just went to the vet last week). His paws are good and he'll run and jump in our apartment.

I guess our question is, does this happen to you? What does it mean? Should we tug on him to get him moving (it doesn't seem to work and we end up dragging him along), or should we pick him up when he does that? Should we try to treat him to walk? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Reillies_mom

Your description is amuzing to me, only because that sounds exactly like Reillie! She would (all in one motion, it was so cute) stop, give the leash and jerk backward with her head and sit down, NO MATTER WHERE WE WERE! Then when I looked at her, she would run and jump on my leg for me to pick her up. \For a while, I would pick her up and justify it saying that I would look forward and she would watch my back (she likes to be over my shoulder and look behind us)This for a bit annoying becuase I like to jog and it was to difficult to carry her. There was nothing magic with breaking her - when she stopped and jerked the leash, I simply continued walking - after a couple times, she knew I was not going to look at her or aknowledge her and she would get back in step! I would never jerk on her just continue on and it certainly worked! I hope something this simple works for you. If not, treats are always good to get them back in step!


----------



## lilguyparker

Usually when Parker does that it means he needs to take a break. So we'll stop and I'll give him some water before resuming. If I can't stop because we're walking in a group, then he'll do that motion that signals he wants to be picked up. So, I'll carry him a bit until he starts to wiggle which means he's ready to walk again.


----------



## Starsmom

From what you say, and seeing where you live (NYC), I'd say he's just cold and wants to "ride" for awhile! These Malts are such characters. :biggrin: I think the "treat" would be you picking him up.


----------



## jmm

I also wonder if he's cold. You might try getting him use to wearing some boots and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

Gigi doesn't like going on walks. I've taken her out on rare warm(about 60 degrees) days this winter and Gigi still will randomly dig her heels in the pavement. When she started doing this three months ago when I got her, I just kept walking and didn't look at her or aknowledge her. She has little doggie boots. She's not very food motivated so treats don't help her do anything. Bottom line is, she still does it. So recently, I've kind of given up and end up carrying her home. I guess she's just not an outdoor. LOL I'm not either though so I'm fine with it. :biggrin:


----------



## jmm

One method to get them moving is to carry them away from the house and let them walk back. Also, going out just in front of the house and practicing walking on leash is a good way to get a dog more accustomed to it. Use treats or a toy to reward your pup for walking. You can also start that in the house is you need to.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse

Wolfie has done that when he was nervous about a location we were at (near a school, busy street, etc).

I would pick him up.

Now, he is familiar with these areas and is confident to walk near them.

I still would pick him up if we were some where and he put his brakes on.

One of the really nice things about a toy size dog is being able to do so!


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 2 2009, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717985


> One method to get them moving is to carry them away from the house and let them walk back. Also, going out just in front of the house and practicing walking on leash is a good way to get a dog more accustomed to it. Use treats or a toy to reward your pup for walking. You can also start that in the house is you need to.[/B]


Gigi knows how to walk on a leash, she just doesn't want to. She can be as stubborn and determined as a terrier sometimes. LOL I guess she really is a spoiled maltese. I was thinking of getting a flexi leash though because when we are anywhere but in the house, Gigi won't move a foot away from me.


----------



## jmm

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 2 2009, 03:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717989


> Gigi knows how to walk on a leash, she just doesn't want to. She can be as stubborn and determined as a terrier sometimes. LOL I guess she really is a spoiled maltese. I was thinking of getting a flexi leash though because when we are anywhere but in the house, Gigi won't move a foot away from me.[/B]



I would bet Gigi is more worried about the situation on a walk than being stubborn. That's why you practicing a word that means "lets go" for a reward can be very helpful to refocus her on something fun. I make it a big game. Heck, I've played tug with mine to walk them past something they're not sure about. 

I do not like flexi leashes. I do not think they are safe. I want my dog close enough so that I can grab them if another dog were to come running up. I hate flexis by a road and I have seen dogs hit by cars on flexi leads. A 6 ft leash is more than adequate for a walk.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (JMM @ Feb 2 2009, 05:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718010


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 2 2009, 03:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=717989





> Gigi knows how to walk on a leash, she just doesn't want to. She can be as stubborn and determined as a terrier sometimes. LOL I guess she really is a spoiled maltese. I was thinking of getting a flexi leash though because when we are anywhere but in the house, Gigi won't move a foot away from me.[/B]



I would bet Gigi is more worried about the situation on a walk than being stubborn. That's why you practicing a word that means "lets go" for a reward can be very helpful to refocus her on something fun. I make it a big game. Heck, I've played tug with mine to walk them past something they're not sure about. 

I do not like flexi leashes. I do not think they are safe. I want my dog close enough so that I can grab them if another dog were to come running up. I hate flexis by a road and I have seen dogs hit by cars on flexi leads. A 6 ft leash is more than adequate for a walk.
[/B][/QUOTE]
That's the same reason why I didn't get a flexi leash. I hate them as well. I saved my friend's chi'slife once because she was walking and the dog walked between two parked cars to the street and a car was speeding by. I grabbed the rope on the flexi leash and yanked him back from the rode just in time. 

But Gigi is different. Nothing interests her outdside like other dogs, or smells. I don't know what she is worried about or why she decides to stop. It can be totally peaceful outside. We don't walk for more than 15 mins. around the block everytime. She doesn't tremble like she's scared. If we were outside, she wouldn't leave my side if her life depended on it. She wouldn't go in front or behind just right next to me. LOL Gigi can be stubborn in other irrelavant situations too. But I'll bring her favorite yellow duckie along next time we walk. Thanks for your help!


----------



## bonniesmom

Gosh, I have the opposite problem with Bonbon! She's all over the place - behind me, right side, left side, sniffing everything. Since I am also
in NYC, that can be dangerous as the streets are often very crowded - I often pick her up as I worry about her getting kicked or stepped on.
I really wish I could get her to heel! :bysmilie: I would never have a flexi leash! :thmbdn:


----------



## 3malteseboyz

Should we try to treat him to walk? 



I would try the treat when he stops. Hold the treat up a little and walk backwards with your hand at his eye level he should start to follow you. Give him praise when he is on the move.


----------



## Cupcake2007

cupcake loves to go on walks... 

muff on the other hand will lay down just as we r getting ready to go. she wont move its like she makes herself heavy... lol


----------



## Kutsmail1

I am also wondering if your baby has cold feet on the walks. When taking Zippy for a walk...she NEVER stops....she has one speed...faassstttttt.


----------



## Jessey

Sighs. I live in NYC & my FiFi just refuses to walk whenever I take him out. Lately the weather has been pretty warm and I took him out a few times.. And yet he still refused to walk on his own. My guess is that he's just scared but I take him out constantly. It gets to a point where we have to drag him to get him to walk but I really don't want to do that.


----------



## Moxie'smom

Personally, lving in NYC, if you're walking him in weather like we're having I don't think it's the cold. I think it might be the noise and the commotion. 

This city of ours is a lot for a puppy or a dog who has just started walking to handle. The noise freaks me out too and my hearing is nothing compared to Moxie's. Garbage trucks, sirens's, who knows what they hear. Also there is so much stuff going on on the street. Messengers, bicycles, people walking with walkers. etc. 

First of all carrying, unless you are going to try what Jackie recommnended, in the middle of a walk for a dog who is not walking is not a great thing to keep doing, in my opinion. If I were to try to think like a dog..everytime I decided I'm not going to walk, I get carried, why would I bother to continue? Wouldn't you rather be carried? 

For starters I would take your baby someplace with less going on...the park, where there is less noise, just less STUFF!. Then I would make the walks shorter, but of better quality, IE no carrying. 

Moxie was so afraid of walking for the longest time. We use to laugh, that people would see us trying to get this little thing to walk in the middle of the street, they would think we were abusing him or something. 

He would just freeze, and wouldn't budge. It was way frustrating! But we slowed way down and just walked a little bit at a time and praised him like heck when he moved. Especially after he would stop and start again. One day, he finally made it all around the block...that was his breakthrough. He walked from then on. 

Treats and praise work very well in this situation. He needs not to be fearfull of the walk and NYC for a little doggie can be scary. Just have patience and try to change your location and gradually build up to the main streets. And also have faith he will walk. 

Much of what he might be sensing is also your attitude, even without saying a word, he feels it. Whether it be frustration, anticipation, or anxiety..he might be sensing all of that from you. In your head just try to imagine him walking like a champ and watch what happens! Be very positive and have confidence that he CAN do it. Try not to anticipate that he won't be able to. It's the kiss of death.

After with Moxie, we found a gentle leader very helpful to not only control the pulling, but teach him how to walk with other doggies. But I would not use that now. A harness is just fine. 

Good luck!


----------



## Moxie'smom

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Feb 2 2009, 07:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718103


> Gosh, I have the opposite problem with Bonbon! She's all over the place - behind me, right side, left side, sniffing everything. Since I am also
> in NYC, that can be dangerous as the streets are often very crowded - I often pick her up as I worry about her getting kicked or stepped on.
> I really wish I could get her to heel! :bysmilie: I would never have a flexi leash! :thmbdn:[/B]


Bonnie, she might not like it, but I recommend a gentle leader. I was having the same problem with Moxie, and Jackie (JMM) suggested I get him one. Fit it correctly and use it. He has since learned to walk. He walks next to us, not in front or behind. It also makes it easier for him to interact nicely with other fluffs. The leader lets you control her head. It's not mean, it's not a muzzle, it's just used as a tool. It's just important how you introduce it to her. She might protest, but treats go a long way. It's something to consider if you're worried. A heel is tough to get them to do for a whole walk, but I know what you mean.


----------



## princessre

I had the same problem with Casanova not walking to walk outside. He just freezes up and locks four paws on the ground. Then last week we finally had the breakthrough. He walked at least 20 blocks in the cold just because I said "good boy" like every other second.  When I would stop saying it, he would stop walking. I don't know why that works over treats, but it's better for me because I don't have to reach down to give him the treat and wait for him to finish chewing it! Yay!


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 15 2009, 11:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726840


> I had the same problem with Casanova not walking to walk outside. He just freezes up and locks four paws on the ground. Then last week we finally had the breakthrough. He walked at least 20 blocks in the cold just because I said "good boy" like every other second.  When I would stop saying it, he would stop walking. I don't know why that works over treats, but it's better for me because I don't have to reach down to give him the treat and wait for him to finish chewing it! Yay![/B]


Your siggy picture of Casanova is sooo adorable!


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 15 2009, 11:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726840


> I had the same problem with Casanova not walking to walk outside. He just freezes up and locks four paws on the ground. Then last week we finally had the breakthrough. He walked at least 20 blocks in the cold just because I said "good boy" like every other second.  When I would stop saying it, he would stop walking. I don't know why that works over treats, but it's better for me because I don't have to reach down to give him the treat and wait for him to finish chewing it! Yay![/B]


Your siggy picture of Casanova is sooo adorable!


----------

